
Show HN: Zapier for Developers - notoriaga
https://stdlib.com/blog/introducing-build-on-standard-library/
======
leshokunin
Sounds really interesting. Are there examples in React?

~~~
keithwhor
Founder here, Build is all about connecting APIs — so it’s producing backend
code that connects ecosystems together. Workflows run as serverless APIs. :)

